# Old Prentice Whiskey Prohibition Medicine Bottle With Labels



## Blutchtique (May 14, 2012)

I guess this would be considered a medicine bottle, because at the time it was used for medicine.  It is dated July 1933.  It is a bottle I have that I have not been able to find anything similar to in my research.  It is unopened with the seal being compromised somehow over time and some whiskey evaporating.  It is pretty cool because it has the prescription on the side and all the labels seem to be intact.  I would appreciate any feedback anyone can give to me on this.  It seems to be a rare example.  Thank you my friends in advance and have a blessed day!  : )


----------



## epackage (May 14, 2012)

Not considered a med by anyone I know, if that's a med I'm a black female midget...[]


----------



## Blutchtique (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response epackage.  It is good to know that these sorts of items were never considered to be medicine bottles.  I guess this company is still around.

 I love the humor by the way....[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 14, 2012)

Wow, 16 YO whiskey and only 50%! that's was some cheap carp to begin with.
 For most of the prohibition period it was used medicinally to keep the DT's away. It never really served another purpose medically.


----------



## madman (May 14, 2012)

very cool to see the label ive dug many of those bottles in 30s dumps


----------



## surfaceone (May 15, 2012)

Hey Blutchtique,

 Was that whiskey prescribed by "Dr. Slivers?" Generous directions, too. I would bet'cha that there might have been some "friendly" doctors willing to wright scrips for a small consultation fee. Seems there might be similar parallels today.

 I don't believe I've ever seen medicinal gin, nor rum either. I think that the medical distilling complex conspired long ago to confer "medicinal" benefits to whiskey, and brandy, to a lesser extent. [8D]

 I was kinda surprised to see that there's some present day marketing of the Old Prentice logo. Perhaps the trade mark has expired.







Both those & more...

Jack Sullivan's Bottles, Booze & Backstories featured a brief highlight of early Old Prentice advertising ephemera in his Black History Month column:

 "The next card shows a black boy kissing a black girl with the caption: â€œHoney duz you love me as much as my Pa duz â€˜Old Prentice Whisky?â€™â€ In the background a voice from a cabin says, â€œWhar dem chillun.â€ This brand was the product of J.T.S. Brown & Sons of Louisville
 in business from 1871 to 1919. These were blenders of whiskey featuring several brands and drawing their liquor from a range of Kentucky distillery warehouses."









From.



From.


----------



## Blutchtique (May 15, 2012)

Hey cowseat thanks for the response.  Keep the DT's away?  What would this mean my friend.  Yeah the stuff was sitting around for a while that is for sure...  : )

 Madman pretty cool that you have dug bottles of this type.  Glad you enjoy seeing the label.

 surfaceone. Yes it appears to be Dr. Slivers.  It seems that Old Prentice went under or stopped operating in 1919 from what you mentioned.  Cool stuff that you included with the Old Prentice advertisement and pictures.  Thank you for sharing my friend!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 15, 2012)

That's a short for detoxification. 
 Brown was one of a handful that were allowed to continue operation in the U.S. after prohibition. They were all licensed by American Medicinal for prescription purposes if I remember correctly. I can't think of a label that didn't have that.
 It was mostly for the folk that wanted to keep things hushed, many others went to pot parlors, speakeasies etc..


----------

